# Power Breeds



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

looking thru some of the threads on here i've noticed how really outnumbered the men are as compared to the women members. i find that a little funny, haha funny and strange funny. 

it says alot about the women that handle a breed like the german shepherd which is commonly seen as a man's dog or a Power Breed right up there w/the mastiffs, pit bulls, dobies, and the like. but then when i thought about the person i know that breeds bull mastiffs is a 35yr old woman w/2 kids. the person i know that has an young male english mastiff is a 51yr old woman and her husbands dogs is a miniature schnauzer , the person i know w/a pair of dobermans is 42yr old woman who raised them from puppyhood her husbands dog is a cocker spaniel. in my house i handle the german shepherds and my husband stays out of my way. 

does anyone else notice odd stuff like that where the women in their lives are "power breed" managers in the family? and find that an oddity? what are you thoughts on that? 

dw


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

No it's not odd. Us women and moms have to run the house we have to lay down the law we have to be the leaders or things don't get done. 

I have a shep and a pitbull. I am the one that does the training and all the dog stuff my husband will walk them and play with them that's it. The dogs listen to me better then my husband. I am the one that works with them. I dont find it odd powerful strong
Women work well with powerful dogs. 

Women can be great with powerful Breeds because we are both gentle caring but firm and that's what dogs need. Men can be a little too much too aggressive or harsh not all men but they tend to be a bit harder. 

I think more women are keeping strong powerful dogs because it's a scary world if you have the love and trust of a strong dog you are a little safer. I did notice that there are a lot more women involved in powerful Breeds now a days too. I love it it. Girl power haha


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I love "Powerful" breeds were as my boyfriend is more fond with "TOY" breeds. He doesn't like the hassle of a big dog, he likes them on the small side (He was raised with small dogs all his life) never had a big dog until he got with me, were as I was raised around Rotts, GSDs, St. Bernards and Dobies.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Agreed with pepper. I do the training, most of the feeding, brushing, maintaining, while my SO plays with him...and sometimes I let him walk him. He is MY dog. I'm afraid of what Shel would have turned into had I not been there with my SO. Girl power for the win!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have three bigger dogs and many might not consider the golden retriever a powerful dog, but he's stronger then some Rotts I have had I love all dogs but I'd rather own the bigger dogs. I wanted a pit bull but the man in my life said nope, he doesn't like the look of pits, rotts, dobermans, etc...he'd rather have a furball dog...and then I get stuck cleaning that too He thinks that he has a hand in the training(he's too mean in his training) and I let him think that, but its me that takes them to school, feeds them, takes them to the vet...oh okay sometimes he plays with them and he taught them how to catch a ball, but when it comes down to it I have three shadows that go wherever I go and want to be with me at all times.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

<<---guy
In my house there is no law laid down, only compromise and agreement.
I do nearly all of the dog care and exercise. When we had children, I helped and did not need to be told what to do or when to do it. I had a brain and initiative. I also grew up as the 5th of 11 children, whereas my wife was an only child. Guess who knew more about child raising and house work.
When the children grew up and moved away we shared household tasks and responsibilities. 
If my wife were to lay down the law with me or I with her then we would not have lasted 45 years together. We are intelligent, educated, equals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Women riders/fancier's also dominate the equine world. 
And I see many riding Harleys, not Yamaha's.
I've always been drawn to the medium-larger sized breed of dogs, small ones are cute, but just not for me. Only smaller breed I'd want would be a Corgi.
My DH and I picked out our first dog, a GSD. Equally. And he didn't like my golden/border x as much(never bonded with her). Neither one of us are the dominant partner in our relationship, we've been together since 1977.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Women like to control things, the bigger the better: men, dogs, horses.
Men have nothing to prove so a small dog is just fine for some of them.
You notice the type of men that usually own pit bulls? They have something to prove. (I said usually)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Same with men who drive Hummers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Women like to control things, the bigger the better: men, dogs, horses.
> Men have nothing to prove so a small dog is just fine for some of them.
> You notice the type of men that usually own pit bulls? They have something to prove. (I said usually)


OH  opcorn:


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Women like to control things, the bigger the better: men, dogs, horses.
> Men have nothing to prove so a small dog is just fine for some of them.
> You notice the type of men that usually own pit bulls? They have something to prove. (I said usually)


i like this explanation alot. this fits my hubby really well. he's never had anything to prove with me at all. from other men to the type of work he does (he's done machining, to construction, to roofing, to sales, to gardening as well as child rearing) and now w/the dogs he just has no interest other than watching them and occasionally petting them, and being proud of me and my work w/them. he brags constantly to his friends at work about what i do w/aggressives. he even has dreams about me taming wild wolves, lmao. 

i did foster for a couple of months this teeny tiny chihuahua dog (blech) that he fell in love with (i can't take tiny dogs) but i think that's what he'd eventually like in our lives is tiny, tough little dogs. like cairn terriers. lol 

dw


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you. I wasn't trying to agitate, it's just an observation over a MANY years and experience. Just look at all the women in middle management. Just ask the women who work for those women. I rest my case.
By the way, I think women in middle management is a good wake-up call for men to get their act together with regard to organization, energy and detail orientation. It's just that women are more about doing things by the book(controlling the process), men are more about getting things done.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Woman are just more attracted to forums. Even forums I go to where normally it's a male dominated world, the gender ratio is about 1:1, while normally it's like 1:10 in real life.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a much stronger personality than my husband. He definintely isn't a push over, tho. We compliment eachother. He didn't grow up with dogs, and until we got together, he never had a dog. He feels comfortable with me when it comes to the medical and the heavy decisions about their welfare, but he has always taken part in the training of all dogs, including the fosters. 
He wants to know as much as me, but all dogs are not his life. Only OUR dogs are his life. We don't have kids so the dogs help fill the void..LOL

Paddy, as far as being a control freak (women in general), not true. We find that men don't really pay attention to all the little pictures that make up the big picture. They are interested in the big picture only. It's a woman's job to take care of the little pictures, therefore, we control more. Not that we always want the job, but the differences between men and women create a situation where we have to control more. LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

powerful women own powerful dogs


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> powerful women own powerful dogs


I love this!!

I work in a heavily male dominated (85%+) field, and I've always felt like I had to fight tooth and nail for a shred of respect (also a factor of being younger than most equal-level colleagues). I think that's why women tend to get carried away with the "control freak" aspect... like it or not, we're judged to higher standards than men. I still get men at conferences trying to shake my hand all dainty-like, and I still get mocked for having a firm handshake and wearing a pantsuit. The gender crap still exists. 

Anyways... that's my response to PaddyD. Who always posts stuff that's awesome


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I have to admit at the dog training school where we have 8 dogs at a time doing obedience training most in there are woman. I have taken 5 different courses so that was a total of 40 people. There was 25 woman and 15 men total so that says something in itself. But could it be that woman are just drawn to forums more? I just think men are more non chalant and are easy going. But I am a male so my opinion is bias lol. Interesting topic though.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Woman are just more attracted to forums. Even forums I go to where normally it's a male dominated world, the gender ratio is about 1:1, while normally it's like 1:10 in real life.


I was going to say the same thing. I don't think the gender of members on here is a true representation of the gender who own GSD. Women just frequent forums more than men......my hubby wouldn't know forums exist....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wherever I've trained women outnumber the guys big-time. This goes for obedience clubs and SchH.

It is too bad because many women aren't willing to do helperwork(me included, maybe 20 years ago I'd have the structure to hold up to it) and good protection helpers are scarce! 
My husband goes on gun and car forums, but not to waste time, like I tend to do


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> Woman are just more attracted to forums. Even forums I go to where normally it's a male dominated world, the gender ratio is about 1:1, while normally it's like 1:10 in real life.


That is my feeling as well. I think women are just more likely to emote all over the Interwebs (about whatever the topic is) than men.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I also think that women are more attracted to training groups because it's a social group setting. Men seem less likely to ask for help and more likely to stay at home and train the dog their way, and if they have a problem they'll just figure it out for themselves instead of asking someone. Or give up and never figure it out .

The classes I have been to are mostly made up of female clients, however the trainers have almost always all been men.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when did owning a dog become gender specific? who commonly
sees a GSD as a man's dog? do you have any stats on that?



Dragonwyke said:


> looking thru some of the threads on here i've noticed how really outnumbered the men are as compared to the women members. i find that a little funny, haha funny and strange funny.
> 
> it says alot about the women that handle a breed like the german shepherd which is
> 
> ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've noticed its mostly women but since i started helping teach group classes and recently begun teaching private lessons, its mostly women. the men seem to be dragged along. Though the group class we currently have going on, there are 2 men in the class. One is heavily into body building (he's huge) and is a total pushover for his little pit puppy but he is the one who volunteered to attend classes when he and his girlfriend adopted the puppy (now they have two) and there's another guy in the class. His wife handles her dog and he handles his dog. BTW, his dog is more scattered and all over the place while his wife's dog is very people oriented and praise motivated. the two puppies are sisters. GSD/husky mixes. He is only in the class because his wife said they werent getting two dogs if he wasnt going to help train his dog. 

The GSDs i've seen around here are all handled by women with one or two exceptions. I know here in our house, the animals are mine. Flat out. If my husband and I were to get divorced, all the animals would go with me and the kids. He loves them but would rather we not have them. Now he does brag about how well behaved the dogs are and is constantly pointing people in my direction for training but he has nothing to do with them in terms of handling. I handle all the vet visits, feeding, training, etc. It actually drives him totally crazy when we go somewhere and I take one of the dogs with us. 

BTW, my husband wants a Sheltie...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Chance&Reno said:


> I have a much stronger personality than my husband. He definintely isn't a push over, tho. We compliment eachother. He didn't grow up with dogs, and until we got together, he never had a dog. He feels comfortable with me when it comes to the medical and the heavy decisions about their welfare, but he has always taken part in the training of all dogs, including the fosters.
> He wants to know as much as me, but all dogs are not his life. Only OUR dogs are his life. We don't have kids so the dogs help fill the void..LOL
> 
> Paddy, as far as being a control freak (women in general), not true. *We find that men don't really pay attention to all the little pictures that make up the big picture. They are interested in the big picture only. It's a woman's job to take care of the little pictures, therefore, we control more. Not that we always want the job, but the differences between men and women create a situation where we have to control more.* LOL


Thank you for restating what I said. I think we agree.
Go Panthers


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> Thank you for restating what I said. I think we agree.
> Go Panthers


 
NOOOOOOOOOO Never agree with a man! lol lol

I don't want to control stuff, I HAVE to control it so it gets done.. Atleast that's what my husband wants me to believe.

Ever watch "Everybody Loves Raymond"?

WELL, Ray ACTS stupid so Debra does everything for him, he's not really THAT stupid. I think in real life, men have the tendency to do the same.  

My husband has some thoughts about this thread but I won't post them as his brain is completely inappropriate for the internet.. hahaha


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I like big dogs, and I attribute it to being raised with boys. When I grew up there was a wrestling match/brawl pretty much every day. Consequently, I believe, that's how I play. So I gravitate toward dogs that can play like that lol! Lucky for me I got Sasha who when I shove looks at me like, "Oh, it is on!" and then I get body slammed. It's prefect. There's also nothing better than a big dog laying on you, IMO. I will admit though that I love my Aunt's little pom. She's so cute and happy lol I don't think it has so much to do with strong women. I guess I would be considered a strong woman, but I am not a feminist by a long shot. I'm totally ok with getting married and the guy being the leader; I just have to find one I think is worthy of leading.

My boyfriend is a strong guy and he has... A CAT...*gasp!* I swore I would never be with a cat guy, yet here we are. He has also decided when he gets a dog he wants a beagle. Oh the hair...the hair lol I know coming from a GSD person that seems like a ridiculous statement, but I swear beagles have the worst hair. At least with GSD hair you can brush it off beagle hair stays with you for the rest of your life lol!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Chance&Reno said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO Never agree with a man! lol lol
> 
> I don't want to control stuff, I HAVE to control it so it gets done.. Atleast that's what my husband wants me to believe.
> 
> ...


Men hand over the reins for 2 reasons. 
1. They are lazy
2. They know women will deal with all the minutiae with vigor and enjoy it and
3. did I say 2? ...look at reason 1


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it says something about our personalities if we own a certain breed. If we own shepherds.. we obviously have a knack for finer things and like to take matters into our own hands. I'm pretty sure I'm more strong in the relationship with the bf, I take care of all matters. I'm also the one with the gorgeous black shepherd, looking at another dog, while he has a couch potato pittbull that lives with one of his friends 5 hours away. I just do better with the responsibility of it


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when did owning a dog become gender specific? who commonly
> sees a GSD as a man's dog? do you have any stats on that?



of course i don't have stats on that, lol. it's just something i've noticed and ppl have said to me over the years. men always seem to "say" they want a tough looking dog, but from my experience they end up w/chihuahuas or papillons or pomeranians. the women i know, and admittedly my circle of aquaintances and friends is not terribly extensive, all have large breed dogs or dogs that have aggressive/assertive reps. to me dogs are not gender specific, they love whomever they love, and so do people. 

dw


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha, I'm totally with PaddyD on this one. I'm too tired and lazy to quote it all, just in total agreement.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Men hand over the reins for 2 reasons.
> 1. They are lazy
> 2. They know women will deal with all the minutiae with vigor and enjoy it and
> 3. did I say 2? ...look at reason 1


Right on brother.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dragonwyke said:


> of course i don't have stats on that, lol. it's just something i've noticed and ppl have said to me over the years. men always seem to "say" they want a tough looking dog, but from my experience they end up w/chihuahuas or papillons or pomeranians. w


I wonder if this is a regional thing? I'm going through the men I know in my head and none of them have small dogs. I know one with a 35-40lb terrier mix but she thinks she's huge.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Stereotypes abound!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Men hand over the reins for 2 reasons.
> 1. They are lazy
> 2. They know women will deal with all the minutiae with vigor and enjoy it and
> 3. did I say 2? ...look at reason 1



LOL, these are some of the reasons the women I know and train with all have big dogs. We have all spent years dealing with babies/kids/teenagers that the thought of carrying around or babying yet another being is exhausting! 

I enjoyed my kids, but I did NOT enjoy the minutiae and general soccer-mom crap. 
Thankfully my youngest's sport of choice is Schutzhund, I am completely happy being a Schutzhund mom!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

paddyd said:


> men hand over the reins for 2 reasons.
> 1. They are lazy
> 2. They know women will deal with all the minutiae with vigor and enjoy it and
> 3. Did i say 2? ...look at reason 1


lmao


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Personally I have powerful breeds, Boerboel and a GSD, because I like a challenge as well as everything that goes into owning and training a dog


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Men hand over the reins for 2 reasons.
> 1. They are lazy
> 2. They know women will deal with all the minutiae with vigor and enjoy it and
> 3. did I say 2? ...look at reason 1



I'm totally guilty of this  

I haven't really noticed any funky gender ratios with "big" dogs... most of the men I know own Labs, and most of the women I know own mutts, in thinking about it. Weird.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

It would make an interesting psychological study, wouldn't it?

Thinking about it more I realized that most of the men I know and/or train with have sporting breeds. Most of the women have herding while a smaller number have working or non-sporting. 

So here is my half baked theory, based upon personal experience/observation. The herding breeds tend to bond _strongly_ with one person and are discriminate with their affection and attention. Sporting breeds tend to be big old sloppy people lovers. Again, just my experience. Our lab has never met a stranger. My setter loved everyone. My golden thinks every person just might be their new best friend. Huxley, my GSD puppy, already has a very strong preference for me. He is friendly with everyone, but it is obvious he is mine. My shelties were the same way. At one point I had 7 of them and my DH used to call them my ducklings because they were so imprinted upon me.

So, and I am not trying to be offensive here, but men are more likely to be *ahem* indiscriminate in their relationships. By that I mean there is a biological drive to get out there and get busy with as many willing partners as possible. Mostly they manage to contain those impulses and bravo. But it is there. Women prize fidelity, and this is also a biological imperative with sociological consequences. A bit easier to a be a woman since our drives are far more socially acceptable. 

But when applied to dogs? It almost seems like the dogs are a... substitute isn't the right word but... something like that. 

This is by no means universal, obviously, look at the top trainers of protection breeds to see where my theory breaks down. But I think it probably does apply to the average pet owners. Maybe?

Fun to think about


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

GrammaD said:


> It would make an interesting psychological study, wouldn't it?



EXCELLENT break down Gramma! totally LOVE it! :happyboogie:

dw


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

PaddyD said:


> Women like to control things, the bigger the better: men, dogs, horses.
> Men have nothing to prove so a small dog is just fine for some of them.
> You notice the type of men that usually own pit bulls? They have something to prove. (I said usually)


Seems backwards. Last time I checked (I'm a man), we like to control things too, the bigger/faster/more powerful the better - tractors, airplanes, race cars, buildings, companies, military personnel, etc. It's much more of a male characteristic than female.

You seem to be saying that that this tendency of men means we have something to prove. If anything it might well be that females who drive big trucks, drive tractors, run companies, and have big aggressive dogs have something to prove. And men who have that drive are just normal men. In fact I think the evolution of the sexes has been very clear on the characteristic differences, which is that men handled the dangerous/physical stuff while women raised the kids.

I guess one could argue that women would have more of those aggressive (so to speak) male characteristics had men not played a hand in suppressing them.

Personally I don't think gender plays into whether an individual has something to prove or not. There are probably equal proportions of each gender with "something to prove", and some of them will be dog people. It's about the individual, not the gender. As long as people take care of their dogs, I don't care if they are trying to prove anything or not.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just hate having to bend over to pet a dog lol.

I think little dogs are generally so misbehaved and untrained because their owners got sick of bending over to reward them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GrammaD said:


> It would make an interesting psychological study, wouldn't it?
> 
> Thinking about it more I realized that most of the men I know and/or train with have sporting breeds. Most of the women have herding while a smaller number have working or non-sporting.
> 
> ...


 

this actually makes a great deal of sense.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> I just hate having to bend over to pet a dog lol.
> 
> I think little dogs are generally so misbehaved and untrained because their owners got sick of bending over to reward them.


You're probably right there. We have one little dog in our house, Sergeant, an 18lb Lancashire Heeler. Everyone in the house tends to let him jump up for attention because if he doesn't he gets bashed out of the way by the GSDs. He also jumps up in laps (usually just ours and most of the folks in the Schutzhund club allow it) since he gets a better vantage point from a lap LOL. 
However, he is very well trained, is an awesome tracking dog and is my pocket protection dog when I drive my MINI instead of the truck. I am seriously considering entering him for a BH this spring since he's such a blast to do obedience work with!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> I just hate having to bend over to pet a dog lol.
> 
> I think little dogs are generally so misbehaved and untrained because their owners got sick of bending over to reward them.



i agree w/this one too. our "little" dog, Quincy, tho by no means a lap dog is quite a smaller than our sheps and is always getting knocked around and missing out on attention so he has a tendency to get away w/jumping up, and getting into laps and onto furniture where the others don't get any latitude for that. 

dw


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

All I can say is this, this thread is so full of crap its unbelievable! I am a man and am the alpha in the house. My wife and I share everything including all decisions but I am the natural leader. Just my personality. My GSD is definately mine. He loves everyone, but hes mine. 

Its just personalities and the way they are. Some women have the personality for GSDs and some dont. Same with men. Im sorry if the men all u women know are *cough* kitty cats *cough*. Some of us are not and some of us loathe little dogs. Just my $.02 take it for what its worth.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

In our house I am the boss. I live at home with my mom. When my dad was alive he was the boss (of the dogs lol.) I'm not sure who would be the boss today (now that I am not a child) if he were still alive. However, I love little dogs as much as big dogs!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Manny said:


> All I can say is this, this thread is so full of crap its unbelievable! I am a man and am the alpha in the house. My wife and I share everything including all decisions but I am the natural leader. Just my personality. My GSD is definately mine. He loves everyone, but hes mine.
> 
> Its just personalities and the way they are. Some women have the personality for GSDs and some dont. Same with men. Im sorry if the men all u women know are *cough* kitty cats *cough*. Some of us are not and some of us loathe little dogs. Just my $.02 take it for what its worth.


Yikes! Hit a nerve! :rofl:

"Loathe" little dogs? Egads.

Soooooo how do you people categorize a woman that owns big dogs AND small dogs? Twisted personality?


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Manny said:


> All I can say is this, this thread is so full of crap its unbelievable! I am a man and am the alpha in the house. My wife and I share everything including all decisions but I am the natural leader. Just my personality. My GSD is definately mine. He loves everyone, but hes mine.
> 
> Its just personalities and the way they are. Some women have the personality for GSDs and some dont. Same with men. Im sorry if the men all u women know are *cough* kitty cats *cough*. Some of us are not and some of us loathe little dogs. Just my $.02 take it for what its worth.



now see, this is something my hubby would NEVER do, try to build up his manhood by calling other men "kitty cats", lmao. 

this thread was not meant to be one to put down men OR women, but ask for other peoples observations or thoughts or ideas on what their own experiences had shown them. my own are very limited as i am relatively house bound. i truly am interested in what other ppl see or think. 

i do think that you're right in that it is a personality thing and not a gender thing. tho not so much one of strength but of calmness. animals, dogs especially, are creatures of pure emotion and that's what they respond to. the best dogs seem to respond to emotionally strong/calm people. whether they are men or women. 

dw


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

trying to multi quote on my crap phone is impossible. Hit a nerve, nah. Loathe might have been a little harsh. 

As for building my manhood, completly secure in my masculinity, thx. Just poking a little fun. Thats all.


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

I do think assertive personalities are also more dominant with dogs. I also agree about the calm part.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Manny said:


> Just poking a little fun. Thats all.


Me, too. :laugh:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I love all of these theories!

I am a woman, and personally, I got Jackson because I feel like I have something to prove. I have ran into too many people that I truly believe meant me harm. I got him for a sense of security. I love to go out for walks, etc. but I always feel like I need to be looking over my shoulder and he helps me overcome that fear.


----------



## grimm (Jan 20, 2012)

PupperLove said:


> I love all of these theories!
> 
> I am a woman, and personally, I got Jackson because I feel like I have something to prove. I have ran into too many people that I truly believe meant me harm. I got him for a sense of security. I love to go out for walks, etc. but I always feel like I need to be looking over my shoulder and he helps me overcome that fear.


i like this. maybe women want a strong, loyal dog that can protect them just as they want a strong, loyal man that can protect and provide for them.

i am a man and i got a shep because i wanted an active dog that could get out and hike and such. not some tiny lap/house dog. plus i have always loved the breed.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

grimm said:


> maybe women want a strong, loyal dog that can protect them just as they want a strong, loyal man that can protect and provide for them.


someone .... PLEASE .... tell me that in the 21st century there is not still a man alive that believes in his heart of hearts that a woman cannot take of herself as well as a man as long as she has a decent set of batteries. 

dw


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I prefer big dogs. I also work in a very male dominated job as a bridge engineer in the military. Do I feel I have something to prove? Not necessarily. They just happen to be things I have always been interested in so I choose to actively pursue them. Now, I currently do not have a GSD, but hope to within the next year or so. I also enjoy the training aspect and love going to obedience classes with my dog. I fell in love with the breed as a child when I had the opportunity to meet and interact with our local police k-9.

My husband on the other hand is head over heals for his little female corgi. He's not as in to the training aspect, but does make sure his dog learns at least the basics. When we were deciding on a breed for him, he told me he wanted a small dog that he could take outside with him and still feel "manly". LMAO! I'm not sure that little corgi fits the description or not, especially all decked out in her floral collar....but I won't tell him otherwise.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> someone .... PLEASE .... tell me that in the 21st century there is not still a man alive that believes in his heart of hearts that a woman cannot take of herself as well as a man as long as she has a decent set of batteries.
> 
> dw



+1



Sure, my dog might mess you up...but that doesn't mean I can't


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am a small woman, I am just (well actually a 1/4" below) the 5 foot mark. I love a big dog, it makes me feel secure. My female is 70 pounds and we do Shutzhund. I would love to have a big male GSD or Rotty too, but to be honest, I don't have the physical strength to hold back a dog much bigger than my girl Stella if that dog was full on determined to run dragging me as a passenger.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I sorta believe that it goes by your personality... I think people get dogs that suit their personality. Take example: snobbish pink princess gets a little pom or poodle. 
Gangster people get rotts and pits where as women who are critical thinkers and analyzers get GSDs. LOL im not stereotyping at all just making an oberservations that I have seen.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Dragonwyke said:


> someone .... PLEASE .... tell me that in the 21st century there is not still a man alive that believes in his heart of hearts that a woman cannot take of herself as well as a man as long as she has a decent set of batteries.
> 
> dw


LMAO!

I don't have anything to prove with big dogs. I like big dogs, little dogs, medium dogs. Just not all of them all of the time.I find they all have their own personality styles. I can tell you that I have my favorites and my least favorites.... Certain breeds I can't stand, even if you think you have an exception. Certain breeds I love.

LOVE LOVE LOVE American Bulldogs, has to be male though because they are so dopey and eager to please. Would own one in a heartbeat!
DISLIKE Dachshunds. Just don't like them. Doesn't mean I won't work with one because I absolutely do. I foster a lot of these little dogs. I currently have one right now as a foster. Single handedly, I foster more of these than any other breed because they can become aggressive so easily when mishandled. 
LOVE English Mastiffs and would own one.
DISLIKE Labs.. No interest in owning one. Work with a lot of them, but their temperments aren't what I want in a dog, personally. They are attention whores. They are like kids, fine to visit because I can send them home..LOL
LOVE Austrailian Shepherds but wouldn't own one. Not a good fit for my personality.
DISLIKE Chihuahuas. When someone walks in with one, 9 times out of 10 it is going to be a resource guarder or just plain nasty little land shark. It's not the dogs fault but their coddling owners.

Met a few big breeds that are coddled like the little ones. They resource guard the owners too. But the Chis.. ugh


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> I love all of these theories!
> 
> I am a woman, and personally, I got Jackson because I feel like I have something to prove. I have ran into too many people that I truly believe meant me harm. I got him for a sense of security. I love to go out for walks, etc. but I always feel like I need to be looking over my shoulder and he helps me overcome that fear.


I am right there with you, I feel more secure in my home with my dog and while out walking. I work out of my house and I spend many hours alone there each day. Many times people will knock on the door, not sure to solicit or to survey to see who is home. My dog barking and sticking her head through the blinds of a window gives folks second thought as to whether they wish to risk a break in.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> I sorta believe that it goes by your personality... I think people get dogs that suit their personality. Take example: snobbish pink princess gets a little pom or poodle.
> Gangster people get rotts and pits where as women who are critical thinkers and analyzers get GSDs. LOL im not stereotyping at all just making an oberservations that I have seen.



that's a very interesting idea. i think joe, my hubby, would agree w/that line of thought. my cousin who has the english mastiff (he sees that dog as a lazy, thoughtless persons dog) belongs w/my cousin. whereas the pitties he sees our "neighbors" with he tends to think of as "ghetto" dogs, even tho we've seen really lovely pits w/non-ghetto types. non-ghetto pits behave entirely different than gangsta dogs tho, of course. 

dw


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> someone .... PLEASE .... tell me that in the 21st century there is not still a man alive that believes in his heart of hearts that a woman cannot take of herself as well as a man as long as she has a decent set of batteries.
> 
> dw


To be honest DW, some of us girls are just not physically strong enough to take care of ourselves. I am petite and I am not very strong even though I work out all the time. I also was in the army and got through boot camp but it was a challenge.

I told my husband I always feel like I have something to prove strength wise and I wish I were stronger, but I just don't have the physical capacity for a lot of strength at just about 5 feet tall.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Might be off topic but does anybody (male or female) feel kind of naked in a sense without their dog with them? I refuse to tie Vida outside of stores while I go inside unless she's lined up with the door and I can keep my eyes on her 99% of the time. I recently headed over to Subway, it's about a 5 minute walk each way so I was gone for 15 minutes at the most? We're in a pretty sketchy area and people don't look at you when you have your dog, they look at the dog or say 'nice dog.' and stay out of the way. When I left Vida at home, I walked on the right side of the street which is more dangerous than the left! I walked through groups of sketchy people and past the Smoke shop and got so many looks.. I actually put my phone away because I thought it could be stolen in broad day light. I don't feel safe without Vida, and while I didn't get her with protection in mind it does help that she can provide that protection.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

haha, The breeder I got my pup from is a woman, she mainly took care of them but her husband helped. They have 3 black german shepherds, the husband does alot of the training and stuff with them, but when the puppies were born the woman was the main caretaker. I'm a 28 year old female I have had a shepherd/lab/husky mix, and a pitbull now my current dog. I think i steer away from smaller breeds because every one i have ever met, through friends and family have always been so misbehaved and mean, barking all the time, biting, etc. Plus, at night I like to have a dog for protection/warning.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Kaity said:


> Might be off topic but does anybody (male or female) feel kind of naked in a sense without their dog with them? I refuse to tie Vida outside of stores while I go inside unless she's lined up with the door and I can keep my eyes on her 99% of the time. I recently headed over to Subway, it's about a 5 minute walk each way so I was gone for 15 minutes at the most? We're in a pretty sketchy area and people don't look at you when you have your dog, they look at the dog or say 'nice dog.' and stay out of the way. When I left Vida at home, I walked on the right side of the street which is more dangerous than the left! I walked through groups of sketchy people and past the Smoke shop and got so many looks.. I actually put my phone away because I thought it could be stolen in broad day light. I don't feel safe without Vida, and while I didn't get her with protection in mind it does help that she can provide that protection.


one of the many reasons i'm almost housebound is because i won't walk anywhere i can't take my dogs in w/me or walk anywhere alone. we also live in a relatively "sketchy" area. Banshee would bite if i left him outside alone, Sasha is no good w/strangers she's too friendly, and Hugo (still intact) would be stolen aggressive or not, so tying out at the door anywhere would be out of the question. i like walking w/them because of their size ppl automatically cross the street, and Banshee is always on guard when seeing strangers. i get long distance comments, "nice k9's", "great police dogs", that sort of thing. i like distance from ppl i don't know. lol 

dw


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> english mastiff (he sees that dog as a lazy, thoughtless persons dog)
> 
> dw


Sherman would like to request you take that back.....oh hey wait, it's the owner that's thoughtless and lazy
Now having 1st hand knowledge....there is nothing thoughtless or lazy about an EM.....trust me Although Sherman is 1/2 GSD, 1/2 EM....so he might not count..but that boy is a lot of work, and smart as well the only words that come to mind would be censored:wub:


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Sherman would like to request you take that back.....oh hey wait, it's the owner that's thoughtless and lazy
> Now having 1st hand knowledge....there is nothing thoughtless or lazy about an EM.....trust me Although Sherman is 1/2 GSD, 1/2 EM....so he might not count..but that boy is a lot of work, and smart as well the only words that come to mind would be censored:wub:


yeah, it's the person not the dog. the last time she tried a mastiff, a neo i believe, she ended up rehoming her w/in about 5mos. the dog was too much for her. the only reason i wouldn't have a mastiff is the amount of drool. (drool just is something i can't handle. that and nasal mucous. just gags me to no end. ) i'm waiting to see how long she holds onto this dog. he's made it thru his puppy year, but at 11mos, he's about to become a REAL handful for her. 

i don't blame Sherman for being insulted. i would be too . how 'bout a pic of him. never seen a EM/shep mix. 


dw


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

He is 11 months old in these pics and 105 lbs of muscle, he is mentally and physically VERY strong. That's too bad that your DH's cousin keeps getting dogs she's not prepared for. EM's are not for everyone...but he is growing on me.....as for the nasal mucus, luckily we haven't experienced that and his drooling is only evident after drinking...no worse than Kaos ever was though


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> He is 11 months old in these pics and 105 lbs of muscle, he is mentally and physically VERY strong. That's too bad that your DH's cousin keeps getting dogs she's not prepared for. EM's are not for everyone...but he is growing on me.....as for the nasal mucus, luckily we haven't experienced that and his drooling is only evident after drinking...no worse than Kaos ever was though


he is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! i LOVE the size of his head and the mask he's got. his feet are just AWESOME! lol i like that he's not a terrible drooler too. my guys are all water droppers too. i've always got a water trail from the water pail. lol 

and ya know, she's always "prepared", she knows about these dogs in advance, she does. but she gets them, and gets rid of them. the only dogs she's ever kept all of their lives is the schnauzers. i don't know why, maybe because they actually belong to her husband and not actually to her. i don't know. it's irritating as all &$!! ! 

dw


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragonwyke said:


> he is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! i LOVE the size of his head and the mask he's got. his feet are just AWESOME


Agreed.. gorgeous dog!! Never seen that mix before ) I have a mastiff breed too and most people think they are the lazy person's dog.. but ooooh no, they apparently have not owned one!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> he is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! i LOVE the size of his head and the mask he's got. his feet are just AWESOME! lol i like that he's not a terrible drooler too. my guys are all water droppers too. i've always got a water trail from the water pail. lol
> 
> and ya know, she's always "prepared", she knows about these dogs in advance, she does. but she gets them, and gets rid of them. the only dogs she's ever kept all of their lives is the schnauzers. i don't know why, maybe because they actually belong to her husband and not actually to her. i don't know. it's irritating as all &$!! !
> 
> dw


Thank you! We always joke and call him dink head...his head does not seem very proportionate to his thick chest. We were fostering him for a rescue and just fell in love....I couldn't stand the thought of letting him go:wub:



wyoung2153 said:


> Agreed.. gorgeous dog!! Never seen that mix before ) I have a mastiff breed too and most people think they are the lazy person's dog.. but ooooh no, they apparently have not owned one!


Thank you, we think he's pretty cute! When the rescue called and said they had pulled the whole litter and asked if we would foster one, I was very intrigued by the mix myself He's an amazing dog...he is almost scary smart. I don't know how Mastiffs get the lazy or dumb reputation. Granted he requires less hard exercise then a GSD pup....but he needs much more mental stimulation. He is so much more of a challenge to train...because quite frankly he doesn't have the "what can I do for you next?" attitude of a GSD. But when he gets "it" it is that much more rewarding.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That's so awesome. Athena, my boerboel is COMPELTELY different than my GSD.. She is very very smart but like you said.. she doesn't have the "what can I do for you next.." attitude.. it's more of a "What do I get out of doing this for you.. and is it worth it.." HAHA!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

GrammaD said:


> It would make an interesting psychological study, wouldn't it?
> 
> Thinking about it more I realized that most of the men I know and/or train with have sporting breeds. Most of the women have herding while a smaller number have working or non-sporting.
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I'm from the deep south, where every guy has a big ol' slobbering and friendly huntin' dog! Talk about indiscriminate...they have to lock the gates because they're afraid the dogs leave with the first stranger who opens the gate!


----------

